# Tipped workers who don't tip Uber drivers.



## Muta (May 2, 2019)

I was a chef for 25 years. And every time a server got stiffed or a low tip they would come to the kitchen and whine about it. Now sitting at 3500 trips with Uber and driven at least 250 or more servers not 1 single tip I'm not even mad. It's very funny how servers who are tipped employees don't tip in the Philly market.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’s not just the Philly market.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Muta said:


> I was a chef for 25 years.


.......Other than Uber what else you got Cookin' &#129368; ?

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jackke...aurant-industry-and-its-workers/#64a101f74792
CloudKitchens will own the property and commissary kitchens and then rent out the space to the restaurateurs.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Servers do not tip.(period)
Cooks tip better than them.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Casino employees that work for tips are just as bad, but when you play they expect a tip every time you win a hand. I always remind them that I work for tips as well and there co-workers never tip, quid pro quo.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> quid pro quo


hahahahaha I see what u did there.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

Muta said:


> I was a chef for 25 years. And every time a server got stiffed or a low tip they would come to the kitchen and whine about it. Now sitting at 3500 trips with Uber and driven at least 250 or more servers not 1 single tip I'm not even mad. It's very funny how servers who are tipped employees don't tip in the Philly market.


What's really funny is if you still tip servers. Under tip amount writ in 5 stars if everything was good. Feel free to leave 4 or 2 stars with no explanation.


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

WokeUP said:


> What's really funny is if you still tip servers. Under tip amount writ in 5 stars if everything was good. Feel free to leave 4 or 2 stars with no explanation.


Or as you're walking out the door, look at the server and say, "I'll take care of you in the App."


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

ctdude6969 said:


> Or as you're walking out the door, look at the server and say, "I'll take care of you in the App."


I catch ya next time, bro!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Next time you eat at a restaurant, tip your server in badges! :happy:
Otherwise, only eat at restaurants where servers fully understand that the tip is already included in the price of the meal!


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Next time you eat at a restaurant, tip your server in badges! :happy:


Hey it's as good as cash. Helps build up the clientele. :0


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you happen to eat where a pax is a server, when the bill comes just pay the bill for what’s owed.

for the tip write on a rectangle $10, only good towards gratuity for the next uber trip.

or you could tip them with a penny. My sister worked in a restaurant before during her college years... and she says the worst is when they tip in coins.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Muta said:


> I was a chef for 25 years. And every time a server got stiffed or a low tip they would come to the kitchen and whine about it. Now sitting at 3500 trips with Uber and driven at least 250 or more servers not 1 single tip I'm not even mad. It's very funny how servers who are tipped employees don't tip in the Philly market.


They all get one stars from me. Every server I pick up I say, "You know what's sad is that most servers don't tip." This usually makes them uncomfortable and gets a few dollars out of them. Sometimes I say, "I hope nobody stiffs you!" as if I'm wishing them luck when I drop them off.

Who cares what they rate you.



sellkatsell44 said:


> If you happen to eat where a pax is a server, when the bill comes just pay the bill for what's owed.
> 
> for the tip write on a rectangle $10, only good towards gratuity for the next uber trip.
> 
> or you could tip them with a penny. My sister worked in a restaurant before during her college years... and she says the worst is when they tip in coins.


Just draw in five stars on the receipt. &#128514;


----------



## ctdude6969 (Sep 14, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> They all get one stars from me. Every server I pick up I say, "You know what's sad is that most servers don't tip." This usually makes them uncomfortable and gets a few dollars out of them. Sometimes I say, "I hope nobody stiffs you!" as if I'm wishing them luck when I drop them off.
> 
> Who cares what they rate you.
> 
> ...


I like your style sir. A certain IDGAF attitude lol.


----------

